# Finally got our first set of clippers! So???



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

We finally got our first set in, 
Wahl Lister Star Clippers with coverkote blade...So my question is....Where all do I shave? Am I suppose to shave everything except lower half of leg? Do I do the head? Please let us know how we should do it...Thanks


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is him by the way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You shave everything.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

not sure where you are from or what your weather is like but we shave at the beginning of summer a few weeks before our first show and only do one more full shave the middle of july for the later shows we just do touch ups so that they can grow their winter coats before it gets too cold here


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Brrr! I hope its warm where you are! 

Congrats on the clippers and like the other's have said, everything goes. =)


----------



## showgirl1 (Nov 14, 2014)

If you're showing the market goat, you shave everything but stop at the hock. I like to blend it in at that point. Also you shave the tail but only to a certain point. When you're done the tail should look like a paint brush. Hope this helps


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How much hair you clip greatly depends on the weather and if you are showing a market goat or a breeding goat. If you're clipping a market goat showgirl answered your question well. I would add that you should use a 1/4" guard on the clipper though. If it's a breeding goat I can help explain how to clip the goat for that... but I'm guessing you have market.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes we are showing Market, we didn't buy this goat from anybody that breeds show goats, we have had boer goats for 3 yrs and finally decided to put our youngest in 4H...we decided to show this lil guy this year even though he isn't from show stock...Well we finally groomed him and this is how he came out...What do y'all think? Does he look like a show goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good except the bottom half of the legs. They at least need to be blended. You want a smooth look all over.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Do I need 2 different blades to be able to blend? And I thought we needed to poof that hair out on his legs and use spray adhesive on it the day of the show


----------

